# My new burton ions fit PERFECTLY, should I have gotten a size smaller?



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

K


buckingham said:


> Hey guys, just got brand new 10.5 Ions after wearing the same pair of 10.5 Cartels since 2008. I'm so excited to finally have new gear! I went into a Burton store to try out different sizes, because I wasn't sure how the sizing compared between the different models and years. I settled on the 10.5s, because they fit like a DREAM. They are seriously so comfortable I could probably just wear them around town as it is right now. They fit perfectly, super snugly, without any pressure points or causing any pain.
> 
> That said, these are only my third pair of boots ever, and I'm not super knowledgeable about snowboarding boots in general. What's got me wondering, is that the sales assistant mentioned a couple times that the boots will pack out, and that it would be fine if they started out a little too tight. Now I'm wondering if these are going to pack out and become too loose in a while? Should I have gotten a 10? Even though my cartels were perfect in a 10.5 too?
> 
> Basically, do you guys find it's best to go one size smaller than what feels perfect, in order to account for the boot packing out?


Cartels are adjustable, they'll fit 10's too.

And yup, they'll NEVER fit that good ever again.
Enjoy that first day in em.
It'll be awesome.

Then they'll just get sloppier & sloppier from that first day onwards.

Maybe you should've got a super cheap pair of boots?
Seems kinda pricey to buy ions for a one time use item.
You might be able to get half your money back if you sell em after you try em once? Maybe? 


TT

Pretty sure that's in every single boot thread in here?
As Well as being sticky'd in the boot thread.

Here's an idea.
Before you go drop your next multi-hundred dollar purchase.

Google it.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

buckingham said:


> Hey guys, just got brand new 10.5 Ions after wearing the same pair of 10.5 Cartels since 2008. I'm so excited to finally have new gear! I went into a Burton store to try out different sizes, because I wasn't sure how the sizing compared between the different models and years. I settled on the 10.5s, because they fit like a DREAM. They are seriously so comfortable I could probably just wear them around town as it is right now. They fit perfectly, super snugly, without any pressure points or causing any pain.
> 
> That said, these are only my third pair of boots ever, and I'm not super knowledgeable about snowboarding boots in general. What's got me wondering, is that the sales assistant mentioned a couple times that the boots will pack out, and that it would be fine if they started out a little too tight. Now I'm wondering if these are going to pack out and become too loose in a while? Should I have gotten a 10? Even though my cartels were perfect in a 10.5 too?
> 
> Basically, do you guys find it's best to go one size smaller than what feels perfect, in order to account for the boot packing out?


Cartels are adjustable, they'll fit 10's too.

And yup, they'll NEVER fit that good ever again.
Enjoy that first day in em.
It'll be awesome.

Then they'll just get sloppier & sloppier from that first day onwards.

Maybe you should've got a super cheap pair of boots?
Seems kinda pricey to buy ions for a one time use item.
You might be able to get half your money back if you sell em after you try em once? Maybe? 


TT


----------



## buckingham (Sep 5, 2015)

My bad I didn't mean Cartels, I meant Hails. I've worn a size 10.5 in Burton Hails for the last 8 years and they were perfect.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah... boots pack out and will feel looser than when you bought them. Question if it will bother you depends on if you want them to be very snug (do you tighten boots firmly and request a lot of response, need very good heelhold? Then go half a size smaller) or if it doesn't matter too much as you wear your boots rather loose anyway, and an added J bar may already be enough to avoid loss of heelhold (if you've slim ancles) or a better insole to avoid fwd slipping once they've packed out a bit (then keep yours and happily ride). Also matters bit how often you ride - and maybe also how heavy you are. If you don't ride often, it'll take a lot of time till they pack out so you hardly recognize. You may want newer ones just due to new fashion or tech or whatever. If you ride a lot, it bothers one more when they don't fit anymore already mid season.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I don't think you have anything to worry about. I weigh 220 and put around 40 days on my new driver-x boots and really did not experience any sloppy loose fitting issues at the end of the year. I was impressed with their quality and you will be too.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Where is wiredsport when you need him...


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

The liner in Ions pack out less and slower than other makers' in my experience, and you can use aftermarket insoles and such as they wear in.


----------



## white sand (Sep 4, 2016)

timmytard said:


> K
> 
> Cartels are adjustable, they'll fit 10's too.
> 
> ...



ive had my ions for over 5 years..finally bought new boots this summer. but theyve held up pretty nice. granted i dont get to ride two day a week like i would prefer but still, they are in decent condition for being so old
what kind do you have?


----------



## white sand (Sep 4, 2016)

buckingham said:


> Hey guys, just got brand new 10.5 Ions after wearing the same pair of 10.5 Hails since 2008. I'm so excited to finally have new gear! I went into a Burton store to try out different sizes, because I wasn't sure how the sizing compared between the different models and years. I settled on the 10.5s, because they fit like a DREAM. They are seriously so comfortable I could probably just wear them around town as it is right now. They fit perfectly, super snugly, without any pressure points or causing any pain.
> 
> That said, these are only my third pair of boots ever, and I'm not super knowledgeable about snowboarding boots in general. What's got me wondering, is that the sales assistant mentioned a couple times that the boots will pack out, and that it would be fine if they started out a little too tight. Now I'm wondering if these are going to pack out and become too loose in a while? Should I have gotten a 10? Even though my hails were perfect in a 10.5 too?
> 
> Basically, do you guys find it's best to go one size smaller than what feels perfect, in order to account for the boot packing out?



i have some old ions, like over 5 years old. i still like them but its time for a new pair and im going to try thirty two tm-2
im a size 12 and i bought 12's
last few times i wrote i felt like i didnt have enough space for my toes..lol all of a sudden. they held up great tho .. enjoy


----------

